# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Top of Your 2016 Election Reading List

## Meritocrat

A celebrity real estate developer (name starting with "Tr") runs for president to prevent an economic collapse.  The 2010 political suspense novel, Progress, not only foresaw that a man with no political experience would take down the media and challenge for the presidency, it also, in warning of an impending economic crisis, correctly predicted that China and other nations would now be dumping US Treasuries.  Progress reveals an agenda that could rescue America and a masterstroke Trump could pull to get it passed. Have you heard all the "alpha dog" talk surrounding Trump? Notice the picture of wolves on the cover. Progress gets to a true understanding of the term. You must read this novel!

http://www.amazon.com/Progress-Charl.../dp/B003XIIZUS

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

I don't read fiction. Unless it's a classic.

----------


## Meritocrat

_Progress_ is an alternate history of the 2008 presidential election.  With the exception of the events I changed, everything is written exactly as it happened, right down to the weather.  Chris Trenton is a combination of JFK Jr. and Donald Trump.  He has JFK Jr's lineage, Donald Trump's business background, persuasive powers and ability to hand it to the media, and _our_ political philosophy.

----------


## Meritocrat

Trenton = Trump

----------


## sumit

hello

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> hello


Are you the author?

----------


## oyarde

> I don't read fiction. Unless it's a classic.


I am about the same .

----------


## Meritocrat

"First the day after tomorrow must come for me.  Some men are born posthumously." (Friedrich Nietzsche)

----------


## anaconda

1 used from $660.52

----------

